# Decreased Tsh



## fisherdawnmarie (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone have any suggestions on what diagnosis code to use for decreased thyroid-stimulating hormone (TSH)?

Thank you.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 21, 2009)

*decreased TSH*



fisherd said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on what diagnosis code to use for decreased thyroid-stimulating hormone (TSH)?
> 
> Thank you.



You could go one of two ways, if your comfortable with 794.5 abn thyroid function tests or you could go with 790.99 nonspecific findings on examination of blood. Everyone has their own opinions on this, but I think without a definitive diagnosis you can only go with the abnormal dx.


----------

